# GBAtemp's 10th Birthday Mario Kart 7 Tournament!



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

​*GBAtemp's 10th Birthday MK7 Tournament!*​*Finals*​ 
​*will be November 24th, Saturday 11:30PM PST*​​​Didn't you hear? We're going to have an MK7 tourney in celebration of GBAtemp's 10th birthday![prebreak]Continue reading...[/prebreak] Oh, you thought this was going to be just for fun? Please. When GBAtemp has a birthday, We give YOU presents! We have some REAL schwag (not to be confused with swag) on the line. You have a 3DS huh? What about an XL? No? *Because for the grand prize winner, we have a 3DS XL in your choice of color, a GBAtemp edition DStwo and a 16GB Micro SD card.* So, you better polish up on your power slides! What's that I hear you saying? "But Twinretro, I can't possibly win that! I'd place second or third at best!" It's okay little dude. We have something for you too. *The second place winner will receive a GBAtemp edition DStwo with 8GB Micro SD card*, *and 3rd place will receive an R4i Gold and 4GB Micro SD card.* Even then, you still have to race against the best of GBAtemp. Your task will not be easy! Registration however is very easy. *Just post in this thread saying you would like to participate with the Display name on your 3DS included in the post. (the name that will show up when you race).* *Do not PM me. PMs concerning registration will be disregarded and deleted. Also be sure to include your 3DS display name.*[/p]​ 

*Rules! Yes, there are rules. They are very simple rules, but disobey them and you may face disqualification from the Tournament.*


1. First and most importantly, do not lie. If you placed 4th, and you PM me telling me you won 1st, you may face disqualification from future contests, drawings, competitions and tournaments.

2. Each race will (normally) be composed of 8 racers. Everyone in the group may vote on any track they please. Races will be 150cc, and All Items will be turned on. (Yes, even Blue Shells.) There is no limitation of what Kart, wheels, character or glider you may use. There will be one cup per group. In the event of catastrophic malfunction (race ends suddenly) The cup will be re-held, but only AFTER the rest of the groups have completed their races in the round. There will be only ONE race per group, per round, so be sure to give it your best! I repeat, this is not a cup (series of 4 races). Just one track and done. *Since the process has become a bit more streamlined, cup races (4 tracks) will now take place instead of ONE track.*

3. ONLY the Top 2 racers in each group will go on to the next round.

4. Registration starts NOW, and *ends Wednesday October 17th at 8:00PM PST* First round will start *Saturday October 20th at 10:00AM PST*. Your group assignments for first round will be posted on *Thursday, October 18th.*

5. *Everyone in your group is responsible for taking a screenshot of the cup results*. Be sure to post them in your group thread no later than 1 hour after the race start time. *Be aware that you only have a limited time to take the photo once the cup races are finished. You as an individual, and as a group are responsible for providing at least one screenshot. No excuses. Failing to provide a screenshot will disqualify your entire group.*

6. Each group of 8 will be PMed a community code unique to your group. *In each group, there will be one person responsible fro creating a community for that group and that cup ONLY (I will decide the community creator)* In that PM there will also be a time that you are expected to show up within that community to start a race, and what round and race number you are participating in. If you are not there within 10 minutes of the appointed time, I will signal the group to start, and you will be disqualified. I will mention your names in a special thread, in that thread, there will be info about who the community creator will be, when your time starts, and it should also be used to organize the cup race among yourselves. You will have one hour to complete the cup and post a picture of the cup results within that thread. *DO NOT SHARE THIS CODE TO ANYONE OUTSIDE YOUR GROUP.*

7. To keep things organized, I will only organize one race at at a time. This may go into the next day if the need arises, so you should always be ready once the round starts! If you haven't raced in the round yet, always be checking your PMs. If I cannot reach you, I may have to signal the start of the race and disqualify you. Edit: *After great deliberation, I have decided to have each cup race of every round done simultaneously throughout the (ONE) weekend. If a race has not been completed and results posted in your group thread one hour of your appointed race time, your entire group may face disqualification. This may seem harsh, but I and the other staff are developing a way for you all to communicate easily within your group, so there should be no excuses as to why you cannot finish your race within 1 hour. with this change, I will also try to group you according to time zones.*

8. Each round will be spaced out throughout the month (and maybe a bit into the next.) I will mention each participant of each round in their specific group thread at the start of each round. You will get a notification when I do this. Be sure to constantly check your notifications the day of the round!

9. The winners will be announced at the end of the tourney. I will PM The winners to get their addresses to ship the prizes. If said member does not respond back within 7 days with his address, The prize will go to the next winning position, and subsequent winners will have their prizes upgraded. (ex: First place winner does not respond, 1st prize will go to 2nd, and 2nd's prize will go to 3rd's. In the event that the 3rd place prize cannot go to the original winner, there will be a COMPLETE WILDCARD DRAWING of 8 participants (not including original winners) from ALL the rounds to compete for the 3rd prize. Obviously only the one who comes in first will get the prize in this situation.






 Want to discuss the tournament with other tempers, meet new friends and join online games? Join our chatroom now!



> _*Finals Group Assignment/Semifinals results*_​​****Set 1****​​*Group 1*​Weegee22​WarioWare​LJMarv1​andy26129​​


​


----------



## Forstride (Oct 8, 2012)

Ooo.  I'd love to enter.  My display name is Forstride.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 8, 2012)

Hot dang, started reading this thinking, Mortal Kombat xD I'll join in. 



Screen name, Dagger


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 8, 2012)

This sounds awesome. I'd be happy to participate.

3DS name: Pokefloote


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2012)

DAMNIT. I have saturday classes...
Well, I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> Hot dang, started reading this thinking, Mortal Kombat xD I'll join in.



Just to be totally clear (to everybody that might come along later) we're playing MarioKart 7.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sign Me Up!! Screen name: Tyler
EDIT: Time Zone: Eastern Standard


----------



## andy26129 (Oct 8, 2012)

Come on baby!
3ds name: Andy


----------



## princefarzan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in, 3DS name: princefzn
EST Time Zone


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2012)

Must you be able to access the trading forums in order to join? I have a friend who is really awesome and would like to join, but he will have to create a new account in order to join.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 8, 2012)

First brazilian and south american competitor! \o/
3ds name: Rodrigo


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Must you be able to access the trading forums in order to join? I have a friend who is really awesome and would like to join, but he will have to create a new account in order to join.



Nope. Everyone is welcome to join. Even if you're a brand new member.  If you're not currently banned/suspended, you have a 3DS with MK7, and you can breathe, you are eligible for this Tournament


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 8, 2012)

this 10th birthday celebration is way to elitist.... I don't have a 3DS


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> this 10th birthday celebration is way to elitist.... I don't have a 3DS



Hey, If I knew of a way for you to participate in a Mario Kart 7 tourney without you having physical access to a 3DS, I would let you know. 

Maybe you can borrow one from someone you know?


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Hey, If I knew of a way for you to participate in a Mario Kart 7 tourney without you having physical access to a 3DS, I would let you know.


hehe thanks ... dont feel bad about it 


TwinRetro said:


> Maybe you can borrow one from someone you know?


I will steal yours


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds sweet, though I won't be able to join because I don't have MK7 or access to a 3DS. Is anyone willing/able to record their gameplay so we can see the races? 'Cause that'd be pretty neat.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeat!
Count me in!
Name: GamerzHell

Time to polish my mario kart skills! *playing mario kart*


----------



## Koapa (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, very good idea. Lets play MK7 once again.

My 3DS Name : Koapa


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in. I hope work/school doesn't cut into the play dates.

3DS name: Shugo


----------



## klim28 (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in...

3DS name : kino


----------



## Shiro09 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love these contests, GBAtemp has the best community socially!
I'm entering!
3DS Name: Shiro or Josh (I'm not really sure, but I'll change it when I get my 3DS back)
Also, I'm not sure if I can play at the weekdays because of school...



ouch123 said:


> Sounds sweet, though I won't be able to join because I don't have MK7 or access to a 3DS. Is anyone willing/able to record their gameplay so we can see the races? 'Cause that'd be pretty neat.


I think that would put the person at a disadvantage, keeping track of it and the recording may get in the way.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> I love these contests, GBAtemp has the best community socially!
> I'm entering!
> 3DS Name: Shiro or Josh (I'm not really sure, but I'll change it when I get my 3DS back)
> *Also, I'm not sure if I can play at the weekdays because of school...*
> ...



I took this into account. That's why I will try my best to keep the rounds scheduled to the weekends.


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 8, 2012)

I guess it wouldn't hurt to try :>

3DS name: Isaac


----------



## dicamarques (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn if I only had a good internet I could join in :-( 
Btw can somebody tell me who's in first in the wuhu montain loop time trial?


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 8, 2012)

such a shame, I'd have to update the damn 3ds and block my acekard to participate ,, bugger..


----------



## Shiro09 (Oct 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Shiro09 said:
> 
> 
> > I love these contests, GBAtemp has the best community socially!
> ...


OK cool, I can enter then. I also have one more question, what if we couldn't make it on the last minute? Should we message you and just leave the contest? Would be also be banned from entering future contests?
Thanks


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 8, 2012)

YES! I'd love to enter!!! But...


Dter ic said:


> I guess it wouldn't hurt to try :>
> 
> 3DS name: Isaac


Err.. we have a problem, my name is also Isaac XD. TwinRetro? Any ideas?

Also, a few questions about the tournament:
>Will you try to organise the first round into timezones? It'd suck if I had to get up at 5:00 in order to play, leaving me at an obvious disadvantage. 
>I know there's nothing you can do about this but I'd just like to point out that when you only have 1 race (especially with all items) you're going to have to be lucky to win. After you hit around 7500VR on public servers the whole thing just becomes a massive limp to the finish.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Shiro09 said:
> ...



I would have to disqualify you. It wouldn't be fair for everyone else in your group if I were to reschedule your race. If we had a good number of folks drop out from the first round due to extenuating circumstances, I might be able to scrape up a makeup race, but I can't guarantee anything, and I certainly wouldn't be able to do it past the first round.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> this 10th birthday celebration is way to elitist.... I don't have a 3DS


Yo dawg, we heard you didn't have a 3DS, so we're giving away a 3DS but you need a 3DS to enter.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't been in a comp for years. I've got this game sitting there doing nothing so I might as well give it a go.

3DS name ls: Rik 
(I think its Rik?, I will have to turn the 3DS on one of these days and find out.)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> YES! I'd love to enter!!! But...
> 
> 
> Dter ic said:
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Too bad it's on 3DS and not on Wii or even DS. I really really love the MarioKart games (and I'm quite good at them actually) but I don't have a 3DS.

Very nice to see that much competitions on the 'temp!


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Arras (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in as well. I'm not that good at Mario Kart (except for Airship Fortress for some reason) but whatever. My display name is ?★Arras where the ? is the first letter of my current Mii color, usually B. (I change it every week or so to help my friend with Mii Quest)


----------



## something15525 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd love to join in!

Display name is: Mick


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy Shit YES! I'm in! Name: Eerpow
I'm telling you all, Lunix will win this, He's a GOD at MK7! He wins like 99% of the time. And I thought I was good before I faced him haha.
Blue shells are barely a threat, the chance of losing a set amount of races because of getting bombed right before the finish line is very small, especially if you're 8 players. Plus there are techniques to avoid them, like using a mushroom or taking suicide before getting hit.
An experienced player will be waay ahead invulnerable with 3 bananas + something else while there rest are clustered behind throwing shit at each other.
MK7 is a much more balanced game than MKWii because of all the unfair items they've gotten rid of.
And if you're two veterans in a race it's pretty much an intense power sliding race between the them with the odd race where the spiny decides who of the two will win.
In the end the best player will still win if you play a complete cup, well the chance of losing because of luck is still there but very small.


Oh...
read the OP, just one track... gulp. 

Can't wait!

Some tips of mine:


Spoiler



hold down on the slider when flying in a tunnel or when you're blasted away, you'll get ahead other players this way
collect 10 coins to increase your kart speed as fast as possible
try to always grab two item boxes at once
coins also gives you micro boosts so it always pays off taking them when driving in a straight line
use mushrooms or stars to avoid blue shells
if you can't avoid one jump off a cliff since the recover time is faster
always keep a shell or banana peel behind you holding R
use first person view when driving up the hill in alpine pass that way you'll see the boulders coming at you easier
jerk the circle pad back and forth to adjust your angle building up your boost level in the process
always look at the bottom screen in order to fire people behind you
if you see a blue shell get back on second place before it's fired
if it's already fired and there's no way to commit suicide or avoid it drive as close to the second place player as possible
best combo when first place is triple banana with a mushroom ready
memorize the tracks and shortcuts
learn where to best place banana peels
get good at sniping shells (play in battle mode online for practice)
get good at throwing bombs and try to always place them in the middle of the track
...


----------



## flygon12345 (Oct 8, 2012)

this is gonna be fun...add me 

3DS name - aqua

better start playing more of mk7


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 8, 2012)

I am in and Happy 10th Anniversary GBATemp 

3DS Name:M.ALI


----------



## DeShelly (Oct 8, 2012)

i would love to  join, but i dont have mario kart 7...


----------



## iggloovortex (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol why the hell not!

3DS: Codester


----------



## Intranet (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm pumped! My 3DS name is Wizard.

One quick question, is the 1st round starting time in PST or PDT because according to this website: http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/na/pst.html everywhere that uses PST is actually in daylight savings time & hence in PDT. I just want to know so I can correctly convert the time into my local time, AEST.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I am in, my 3DS name is Valwin


----------



## VinsonEsteban (Oct 8, 2012)

3ds name:hello™


----------



## JulieMarPolBando (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi! I would love to join this tourney! Sign me in! Thanks! 

3DS name: Guster

Time Zone: GMT +8


----------



## tuod (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in!

3DS name: Chadi


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh this should be awesome, im seing some familiar names iv raced before in this topic already. Bring it on 

3DS name: Teren


----------



## frogboy (Oct 8, 2012)

Dang, I won't have access to my 3DS at 10PST. Looks like I'll have to sit this one out


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 8, 2012)

Dammit, I don't have a 3DS, and I want that GBAtemp Super card so much


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2012)

I would participate, but i already have a GBAtemp super card and there is a good chance ill be busy with the woman. I think shes coming home to see me again


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Too bad it's on 3DS and not on Wii or even DS. I really really love the MarioKart games (and I'm quite good at them actually) but I don't have a 3DS.
> 
> Very nice to see that much competitions on the 'temp!



We had considered a Wii or DS tourney, but on both platforms it seems cheating is a major problem. We decided that Mario Kart 7 on 3DS would be the best way to keep away from that whole headache.




Intranet said:


> I'm pumped! My 3DS name is Wizard.
> 
> 
> One quick question, is the 1st round starting time in PST or PDT because according to this website: http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/na/pst.html everywhere that uses PST is actually in daylight savings time & hence in PDT. I just want to know so I can correctly convert the time into my local time, AEST.



It sounds confusing, but it's really not. Even though it's PDT, it's still referred to as PST. The time you see on that site is correct.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 8, 2012)

SIGN ME UP!
I'd do this even if there weren't prizes!
Display name is Jan.


----------



## tenkai (Oct 8, 2012)

Sign me up! My 3ds name is Lunix. I havn't played this game in awhile. I must train!!!


----------



## dudenator (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm definitely in.

Screen name: Kenneth


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2012)

Above reason as well as im not all that good at mario kart.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 8, 2012)

I wont be able to join this tournament but I'd just like to wish the Temp a happy birthday! Congrats on the many years of temping and may many years follow!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 8, 2012)

My name in the races is Pablo


----------



## andy26129 (Oct 8, 2012)

Can I enter my brother in this contest using this same account? He has both 3ds and game
Or does he have to make a GbaTemp account for it? Thanks


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll join in on the races. My display name is Derek.


----------



## moerik (Oct 8, 2012)

Worth a shot for either 1st or 2nd place. My display name in MK7 is; Moerik.


----------



## Daidude (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in 

My display name is: Daigan

Looking forward to this


----------



## chyyran (Oct 8, 2012)

3DS Name: Ronny or Punyman (Not sure exactly, probably Ronny)

However, I may not be able to participate in the first round.


----------



## Dark (Oct 8, 2012)

I would like to participate.  3DS name is Henry


----------



## DaDAM (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in!! 3DS name: DaDAM


----------



## noob killer (Oct 8, 2012)

*GBAtemp edition DStwo ???? whats so special about this*


----------



## Langin (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh hey!


----------



## noob killer (Oct 8, 2012)

should be


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in. 

3DS Name: Someone has already entered as Tyler, so I'll probably change it to QA94 or something.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 8, 2012)

FUCK YEAH
WAINBOW WOAD MK7 DAY MASTER IS READY TO WIN

THIS IS MY TURF 

Name: Black-Ice


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FUCK YEAH
> WAINBOW WOAD MK7 DAY MASTER IS READY TO WIN
> 
> THIS IS MY TURF
> ...



I will freaking forfeit my chances to win by harassing you with red shells if you vote for that and we race on it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 8, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK YEAH
> ...


Oh ty, 
I will wainbow my way to victory, count on it,

OH AND IF ANYONE WANTS TO PRACTICE, I WILL HOST A MARIO KART 7 DAY BEFORE THE TOURNAMENT STARTS.

as p1ngpong once said...
I am Kind


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2012)

Langin said:


> Quick question, will the 3DS XL be USA region? ;o



The winner will get a 3DS XL (LL) from their home region. 



noob killer said:


> *GBAtemp edition DStwo ???? whats so special about this*



http://gbatemp.net/topic/270767-supercard-dstwo-gbatemp-edition/


----------



## The Minecrafter (Oct 8, 2012)

This looks cool
Display name: Micah


----------



## gordillo (Oct 8, 2012)

i'll try the motored mini vehicle game the you sirs call MK7
3DS Name : GX3


----------



## noob killer (Oct 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, will the 3DS XL be USA region? ;o
> ...


thanks looks nice


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2012)

noob killer said:


> thanks looks nice



I really like mine. And these days it's one of the most rare flashcart iterations in the world.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been asleep for too long, someone claimed the crown for rainbow roads? 


Rolling up the sleeves on my robe here.


----------



## tenkai (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh I just realised that this tournament starts at oct 20, sat. at 10:00am pst time (1:00pm est time). I have college from 10:30 til 1:30 on sat. Is there anyway you can perhaps change the day to sunday or make it a later time like 3:00pm?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 8, 2012)

Omar. That is all.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 8, 2012)

tenkai said:


> Oh I just realised that this tournament starts at oct 20, sat. at 10:00am pst time (1:00pm est time). I have college from 10:30 til 1:30 on sat. Is there anyway you can perhaps change the day to sunday or make it a later time like 3:00pm?


Its one race at a time, so i guess timezones etc and other things will be considered, 
~these things never go wrong with MK7D ;o;


----------



## fodderstein (Oct 8, 2012)

Playing online uses the mii's name right?
In that case, " Fodder " Joins the race!
GMT +8


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 8, 2012)

TwinRetro I think its not ok for EVERYONE to enter the tournament.
There are people who joined GbaTemp just to enter this tournament.
After it, they are gonna just disappear.


----------



## Dacvak (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't wait!
3DS Name: Dacvak


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sure I'll join.
Display Name: Hector


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 8, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> TwinRetro I think its not ok for EVERYONE to enter the tournament.
> There are people who joined GbaTemp just to enter this tournament.
> After it, they are gonna just disappear.



I doubt someone is going to google MK7 tournaments, and just so happen to stumble upon this one, just to make an account on a random site and enter a tournament. Besides, we see floods of new members that never return when Pokemon games come out.


----------



## Devin (Oct 8, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> TwinRetro I think its not ok for EVERYONE to enter the tournament.
> There are people who joined GbaTemp just to enter this tournament.
> After it, they are gonna just disappear.



The purpose of these events are sometimes to bring in new members. They can't really control if they stay, or not after the contest. For example in the Tempmass contest, someone who just joined for the contest won the cake event. I can't join this one because I don't have a copy of MK7, and all of you guys will whip my butt. I am jelly of the prize however, been trying to get a 3DS XL for a while now.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 8, 2012)

Devin said:


> GamerzHell9137 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro I think its not ok for EVERYONE to enter the tournament.
> ...



Hmmmm... ur right 

Well Good Luck everyone


----------



## Cortador (Oct 8, 2012)

3DS Screen name: Altsein


----------



## Escape (Oct 8, 2012)

A game that completely relies on luck?! SIGN ME UP!
Name: Escape

Great timing too, I come back home ~once in 2 weeks, so I should be home on the 20th of October.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 9, 2012)

And of course you must own a 3DS to win a 3DS.


----------



## Dork (Oct 9, 2012)

jonthedit said:


> And of course you must own a 3DS to win a 3DS.



I own a regular 3DS, so a 3DS XL will be a treat for me.

Anyways, sign me up: Dark
Time zone: US EST


----------



## potato3334 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I would absolutely love a 3DS XL, and in a game like MK7 everyone has a chance 

Sign me up! Name: Potato


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 9, 2012)

potato3334 said:


> Sign me up! Name: Potato



I would but I can't count that high.


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 9, 2012)

Sign me up. 

Name: Drac*SWD


is there going to be a way courses are chosen or is it luck of the draw?


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 9, 2012)

Sign me up. Name is Kris.


----------



## potato3334 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> potato3334 said:
> 
> 
> > Sign me up! Name: Potato
> ...



idgi :S


----------



## tenkai (Oct 9, 2012)

hey is it possible for my sis to join? she has a 3ds and her own copy of mario kart 7 too.

Her 3ds name- Ms.unlucky


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Oct 9, 2012)

can i enter? if i can sign me up : Roxas THX (:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2012)

someonewhodied said:


> Sign me up.
> 
> Name: Drac*SWD
> 
> ...



Whatever track that is voted on is the one that's played. It's the only fair way to do it. Mario Kart 7 has it's own voting system in-game.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 9, 2012)

I really wanna sign up, this sounds awesome. However, i don't know if I'm going to be available at the times of races, since I work Saturdays and Sundays. Will races generally always be before 2 PM EST? (11 AM PST(I think))


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2012)

Chimichangas? Sign me up bub 

Name: *4T7*
or *4T7Hakase~ *(If I neglect to change it back to 4T7)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> I really wanna sign up, this sounds awesome. However, i don't know if I'm going to be available at the times of races, since I work Saturdays and Sundays. Will races generally always be before 2 PM EST? (11 AM PST(I think))



Generally, yes, I would need to start that early.


Edit: For subsequent rounds, I may be able to start later, but I can make no promises.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2012)

I have revised Rule #7, which should be to all of your enjoyment.


----------



## Arras (Oct 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I have revised Rule #7, which should be to all of your enjoyment.


Yes, time zone grouping! Thanks  I'll probably lose in the very first race anyway, but whatever. At least I can lose at a convenient time now. (Unless it's at a certain time on Sunday, just realized I'm somewhere without Internet for the larger half of sunday...)


----------



## nico402 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in!
My 3DS display name is "Nicola" without the quotes haha


(Rule #7, what about communication errors? I know there is no right answer because of ragequitters but hey, I'm just asking )


----------



## DChiuch (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in.
Display name: DChiuch


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2012)

Important announcement: I have made numerous changes to the rules. Some may be for better, others for worse, but they are all fair. Read up and make sure you know the rules before the round starts!


----------



## nico402 (Oct 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Important announcement: I have made numerous changes to the rules. Some may be for better, others for worse, but they are all fair. Read up and make sure you know the rules before the round starts!


4 races is way better!


----------



## kaincram (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in!
3DS name : tatsujin


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't have the game so i can't enter, oh and i think people should win fair and square the items in the game are "cheat" items if you are good at racing games play fair without cheat items, otherwise imo the comp should be null.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> I don't have the game so i can't enter, oh and i think people should win fair and square the items in the game are "cheat" items if you are good at racing games play fair without cheat items, otherwise imo the comp should be null.


It's supposed to be a fun tournament, not a serious business omg-using-items-is-cheating one.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 9, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> I don't have the game so i can't enter, oh and i think people should win fair and square the items in the game are "cheat" items if you are good at racing games play fair without cheat items, otherwise imo the comp should be null.


The only unfair item in MK7 is the blue shell (which is dodgeable if you're lucky), they did get rid of a lot of BS items in this game. But since we're now playing a cup the chances of losing unfairly have decreased dramatically, blue shells causing big damage will most likely kick in when the finalists are racing because of how close the 2-8 players will be to the leading racer, out of four races we should hope a spiny doesn't appear at the end of more than one of the cup tracks.
But anyway, it's just a fun tournament like Minox said, if it was a serious competition we would've played with Banana peels only.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanna sign up, this sounds awesome. However, i don't know if I'm going to be available at the times of races, since I work Saturdays and Sundays. Will races generally always be before 2 PM EST? (11 AM PST(I think))
> ...


Okay, that's actually really good. I start work at 2 PM EST. So you can count me in! My display name is "Scott".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll play. Saturn.


----------



## PJM (Oct 9, 2012)

I suck, but I'll play. My 3ds name is Carter


----------



## tenkai (Oct 9, 2012)

i can take pictures for me and my brothers groups if a photagrapher is needed!


----------



## vhan1088 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would like to join.
3DS name: Vhan

I'm going to have to withdraw my entry.
I'm going to be busy during that time.


----------



## Intranet (Oct 9, 2012)

Glad to hear that its now 4 races instead of 1 since now if you fail on the 1st race but do well in the others you may get into the top 2 of your group which makes it even more fair for everyone


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 9, 2012)

The only thing that could stop me winning is a 'Black-Ice can't play' Rule


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 9, 2012)

3. ONLY the Top 2 racers in each group will go on to the next round.

Why not first 3??


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The only thing that could stop me winning is a 'Black-Ice can't play' Rule



Challange accepted.


----------



## manobon (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in- 3DS name, manobon

Edit: and I'm in EST, if that helps for grouping.


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 9, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> 3. ONLY the Top 2 racers in each group will go on to the next round.
> 
> Why not first 3??



So that the next round can have an even 8 players.

If we do 3, it would come out to be 6 player races or 9 people in a group, which wouldn't work.


----------



## Dork (Oct 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The only thing that could make me win is a 'Dark S. can't play' Rule



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Crofty (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet, I'm in.
Screen name: Crofty

For me, the earlier my races are, the better. I live in Europe and work nights, so any time after 2pm PDT is a no go for me.


----------



## Daemauroa (Oct 9, 2012)

uhmmm, isn't a bit strange that just the people who already own an 3ds only could win a 3ds? not that I was going to win anyhow, but it seems a bit contradictory to me. no offense of course, I do think that it is a great idea,

and, I am a bit curious to this '' gbatemp'' dstwo edition. is this some limited dstwo or anything like that? and if so, there won't be any site that would sell them?( probably not).

anyway, good luck everyone who participate in this contest, may the best win.


----------



## Dork (Oct 9, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> uhmmm, isn't a bit strange that just the people who already own an 3ds only could win a 3ds? not that I was going to win anyhow, but it seems a bit contradictory to me. no offense of course, I do think that it is a great idea,
> 
> and, I am a bit curious to this '' gbatemp'' dstwo edition. is this some limited dstwo or anything like that? and if so, there won't be any site that would sell them?( probably not).
> 
> anyway, good luck everyone who participate in this contest, may the best win.



I'm a collector, so a 3DS XL is appealing even though I already got a regular 3DS.

The GBAtemp Dstwo is just a Supercard Dstwo with a different casing and sticker, they were limited and sold out a while ago, so this is another chance to get one.


----------



## wimmi (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like to participate.

3DS Name: wimmi

edit: a question: will the 3DS XL be an American 3DS? Or will that be depending on the location of the winner?


----------



## Candido (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting, I hope win the tournament.

Nick of 3DS: Candido


----------



## KingAlex (Oct 9, 2012)

Name: KingAlex


----------



## Daemauroa (Oct 9, 2012)

Dark S. said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > uhmmm, isn't a bit strange that just the people who already own an 3ds only could win a 3ds? not that I was going to win anyhow, but it seems a bit contradictory to me. no offense of course, I do think that it is a great idea,
> ...



oh so that how it is. well, so it is actually more like a collector's flashcart? nothing different than the hardware of the standard dstwo?


----------



## Dork (Oct 9, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Dark S. said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...



Yup. I'm not sure if I would want to open it or not if I ever did get one.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 9, 2012)

Count me in.
3DS name is Amine

Ps: it's not ANIME, IT's A*MI*NE


----------



## CyberTails (Oct 9, 2012)

Finally, a True reason to get Pumped to play MK7, my 3DS Display Name: DerpyTails
MK7 Racer Name: Mike


----------



## Dark (Oct 9, 2012)

I like snaking in mario kart ds more =[


----------



## nixshadow (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm totes up for this
3DS Username: Nix


----------



## boof222 (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome I'm in.
Display name: Ryan


----------



## Lafungo (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd like to participate in this.

3DS name: Ð¥★Lafungo

Thanks!


----------



## SirTempest (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd also like to join the tournament. My 3DS nick is SirTempest


----------



## MKSpaceman (Oct 10, 2012)

I would also like to participate!

3DS name: Spaceman

Thnx


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hm, I would play if I knew I'd have the right time to play when it started.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn this starts on my wedding day!
Good enough excuse to not turn up ya think?


----------



## BlackAngel5 (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG this seems really fun XDDDD and cool. I'm going to be playing a lot of MK7 this week...count me in!!!

3DS name: BlackAngel (no duh )


----------



## ALAKTORN (Oct 10, 2012)

I’d like to join

3DS name: ALAKTORN

I live in Italy but wake up and stay up late, so it’s more like USA timezone…


----------



## Dork (Oct 10, 2012)

If anyone cares, I created a community for people to practice for the big day.

GBATemp Practice
36-1035-0658-6832
150cc
All Items


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dark S. said:


> If anyone cares, I created a community for people to practice for the big day.
> 
> GBATemp Practice
> 36-1035-0658-6832
> ...


Thanks, I will defiantly use that.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not?

3ds name: Vamp


----------



## phalk (Oct 10, 2012)

I accept this challenge.

My racer name (display name) is Evan Phalk.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 10, 2012)

I want in 

My 3DS name is Sigma


----------



## CyberTails (Oct 10, 2012)

Dark S. said:


> If anyone cares, I created a community for people to practice for the big day.
> 
> GBATemp Practice
> 36-1035-0658-6832
> ...



Joined


----------



## BlackAngel5 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dark S. said:


> If anyone cares, I created a community for people to practice for the big day.
> 
> GBATemp Practice
> 36-1035-0658-6832
> ...



thats so genius :3


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 10, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!!! A GAMING TOURNAMENT!!! I WILL BE BUYING THE GAME AS SOON AS MY CHECK HIT THAT FRIDAY!!!! Ya'll better be ready cause I've been waiting for this for a long time.......Display name is Jintrigger


----------



## xbry23 (Oct 10, 2012)

count me in!!! Happy 10th GBAtemp!
3ds name: xbry23


----------



## Torran (Oct 10, 2012)

Hm, might as well, I guess.

Display Name: Torran

Time Zone: EST


----------



## macboy3000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Alright! Count me in!

Time zone: GMT -8 hours (Los Angeles)
Display Name: Midna


----------



## insrtnameplz (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds Like Fun!
Display Name: InsertName
Eastern Time Zone


----------



## skull87 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sign me up!
Display name: Skull
Time zone: GTM -6 (central time)


----------



## adrian2040 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd really like to participate.
Display Name: Adrian2040
Time Zone: GMT-5 (No Daylight Time Savings)


----------



## chicodiesel (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in!!!
3DS name: Al
Time Zone: EST


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in!
Thought it was Mortal Kombat for some reason, derp.

Wow ten years. Been a long way since the ol GBA days that's for sure.
Happy 10th

3ds name: Shadow1w2
Timezone: PST


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2012)

Mortal Kombat again eh... that's it I'll rename the thread then 
*done*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 10, 2012)

I want to enter! But I am working that night  ahhhhh


----------



## Chewy9042 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh I am all over this!  Mario Kart 7 is the second best in the series (64 is best) and I'm damn good at it!  Finally an organized one unlike Nintendo's which is just a no life contest.
3DS name: Matt
Timezone: EST


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> I want to enter! But I am working that night  ahhhhh



I could be speaking too early, but we might accept different times, because of the time zones.
so you could just sign up and if the time doesn't suit you on D day, just withdraw... not like we're going to ban you for doing that


----------



## Paarish (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll enter as well.
I doubt I'll win but since it's for GBAtemp's 10th Birthday!


----------



## Rillomaru (Oct 10, 2012)

I want to join too, count me in!

Nickname ingame:  Rillo

Timezone: GMT +1


----------



## Silent Jay (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, hot diggity dog. I regret having left my case of DS games at the bus stop last month. (Thankfully, Super Mario Land 3DS wasn't in there...but MK7 was...sigh).

If we're starting the 20th or after, I'll be able to play. You can call me SJCrew.


----------



## SonikkuTheGreat (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd love to enter! I can show of meh skills. My 3DS name is: "3030sonic" (remove quotes).


----------



## Lucajuve97 (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in!!
3DS name: Damix

Timezone: GMT+1


----------



## Dominesonic (Oct 10, 2012)

I`m in!
Display name Ricardo!
From Brazil.


----------



## WarioWare (Oct 10, 2012)

In.

3DS Name: Wariuzzo.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2012)

I am sure to be in.
Display Name: David


----------



## pichichicr7 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd be happy to participate.

3DS name: Asier


My brother Pichichci41 is going to participate, I think it will top scorer or the like

I'm Spanish ^ ^


----------



## Sandylecuistot (Oct 10, 2012)

Could be fun  .
Display name : Sandy !


----------



## Pichichci41 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi I am the brother of pichichicr7

I also participate in the tournament

3DS Name: Aarón

I'm Spanish ^ ^


----------



## Shawn217 (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in! 

3DS Name : Shawn


----------



## b17bomber (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's a silly question, from a new 3ds owner.

Do you have to be on 4.4.10 to play, even if you already have the 1.1 update? Does Code of Princess require this firmware?


----------



## dr.dre (Oct 10, 2012)

count me in  display name:James
Greece


----------



## plushcardinal25 (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in, my 3DS username is Fireblaze8


----------



## Chri (Oct 10, 2012)

Very Cool  I'm so excited ^.^

*3DS Name: Chri*


----------



## xPx (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in!

3DS Name:xPx

France!


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 10, 2012)

Epic!
3DS Name: Dylan (I think, is it based on the Mii?)


----------



## jonesyman (Oct 10, 2012)

Here we go!

3DS name: Jonesyman


----------



## heavybassX (Oct 10, 2012)

Consider me in too!

Mighty One


----------



## NicMDS (Oct 10, 2012)

3DS Name: Nicholas
Let's give it a try. D:


----------



## lazymarek (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi!

My name (the name of the winner) will be Sethew.
Yes, I want to participate.


----------



## techfreak101 (Oct 10, 2012)

This should be fun 
3ds name: Josh


----------



## LJMarv1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope I can win a prize 

3DS Name: °HD°¤Mαrν•


----------



## GimaxP (Oct 10, 2012)

Here I am xD
3DS Name: Gimax


----------



## kary86 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like to participate too! My name would be Kary


----------



## deblon23 (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in!

User Name: Deblon23

Screen Name: Deblon


----------



## superyle99 -Dark (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello!
I'm in XD
my name 3ds:superyle99


----------



## Weegee22 (Oct 10, 2012)

In

Nick: ωά★Weegee

Good luck!


----------



## strk (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in 
3DS Name: Stark


----------



## Wrydryn (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in!

3DS Name is Ryan


----------



## Retronix (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like to participate in this fine event.

3DS name: Placeres


----------



## NikeXTC (Oct 10, 2012)

This is gonna be a very big tournament...

I'm in.

Nickname: NikeXTC ~ 3DS nickname: ndz.it*XTC


----------



## Koops6 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd like to give it a try, my 3DS name: Koops


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 10, 2012)

3ds name: Chavosaur
I'd love to see an appearance from KIO XD


----------



## 0axis0 (Oct 10, 2012)

3ds screen name: 0axis0


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 10, 2012)

This tourney is open to everyone, and yes there will only be TWO people from each group going onto the next round. This has been spoken about with the Staff team, and these rules are not up for discussion.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 10, 2012)

Sure, why not. The XL is sexy as hell and I would love one so ill enter.

Zan/Zantigo (one of those... its most likely Zan)


----------



## POEoeta.ndz (Oct 10, 2012)

HI, I'AM LUCA!

add me to the great-challengen-tournament!!!


my 3DS name is : POEoeta
good luck guy!


----------



## hyrule13 (Oct 10, 2012)

I want that XL so I'll give this my best shot, 3ds display name is Link13, I live in Australia so will that affect anything?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in,

name: Jamie


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> Dark S. said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone cares, I created a community for people to practice for the big day.
> ...


Why use it defiantly when it's being _encouraged_?


----------



## Trevo (Oct 11, 2012)

Ooh, an XL.  If I would,  I'd try to get my brother to join.  He is amazing at Mario Kart.  But I'm not sure what would happen if he won, though.  But yeah, I'll let you know if me or him wants to join.  (Only got 1 3DS.)


----------



## den120 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great, nice tournament. Add me Please.

3ds name: den120


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 11, 2012)

Trevo said:


> Ooh, an XL.  If I would,  I'd try to get my brother to join.  He is amazing at Mario Kart.  But I'm not sure what would happen if he won, though.  But yeah, I'll let you know if me or him wants to join.  (Only got 1 3DS.)



The only stipulation is, he needs a GBAtemp account


----------



## Trevo (Oct 11, 2012)

By the way,  where can I find information about the DSTwo?

PS, I'm getting him to make an account.


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2012)

http://wiki.gbatemp....SuperCard_DSTWO there's a section about the GBAtemp edition
you coulda just googled it really 
note: when we had them produced, 10 samples were sent to Shaun. We've distributed them very slowly over time, we still have 5 left. 2 of them are being spared for this tournament.
After that we will only have 3 left.


----------



## johnboy81918 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd like to join, sounds like a lot of fun!

3DS name: John

Also, I'm EDT


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2012)

welcome here John and good luck for the tournament


----------



## James Bond117 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd love to join!
Time Zone: EST
3DS Screen Name: Dean


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd like to join the competition. My display name is "Josh", and I look forward to racing you all


----------



## padz (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll play.

n: padz

est


----------



## kevzor (Oct 11, 2012)

This sounds awesome, I'm in. The name I'll be using ingame is Kevzor.


----------



## Arnzero (Oct 11, 2012)

name: Arnzero

I'm so Into this and can easily screenshot with my smartphone.


----------



## thepro200 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would love to race other people in MK7  Display Name: Krayze


----------



## Division X (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll give it a shot

Name: [¢ß]¢DvX¢

GMT + 1


----------



## 7UR7L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

This sounds awesome.

I'm definitely in.

3DS name is 7UR7L3.

GMT - 6.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to have to remove myself from your competition sorry. My Mario Kart 7 won't connect to other players.


----------



## MarcoFumagalli (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in!
3DS name Marco


----------



## Shadz (Oct 11, 2012)

3DS Name: \\Ben\


----------



## PaulL.Russell (Oct 11, 2012)

I would like to join the tournament.

3DS Name: Paul S.T.Q
Time Zone: GMT +0


----------



## Shadow_Jolteon (Oct 11, 2012)

MK7 is the only game card I have for the 3DS so I'll join. I might not do well but I'll try my best.

3DS name: Finn
Availablie: Usually all day
Timezone: GMT -5 (Eastern, USA)

Also it might be me or MK7 itself but sometimes a disconnection occurs even at a wrong moment.


----------



## PrimeTime 84 (Oct 11, 2012)

3DS name: Araújo
Time zone: GMT-3

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## linuxunil (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in!!!! Let's race!!!

forum nickname : linuxunil
mk7 nick: iCE

time zone: (GMT -3:00) Brazil.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 11, 2012)

Long time no see guys!
3DS nick is: Chris


----------



## benjicord (Oct 11, 2012)

i will enter for the grand pize! my 3DS name is: Benjicord


----------



## CMJordyPoo (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to join.


Screen name: Jordan


----------



## soraguy599 (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope I get 1-3rd place. I probably won't though.
My 3ds name: soraguy599


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Oct 12, 2012)

Er man gerds, I want a gba temp DSTWO.

3DS name: ŽξR0
(If you can't read that it's a Z with a mark over it, a Greek letter that looks like an E, and instead of an R it's an R inside a circle. And a 0 instead of O. So it's ZERO in fancy letters.)

Also I'm in Chicago, so Central time


----------



## Gripper (Oct 12, 2012)

Sign me up, this sounds fun
screen name:Samuel
Time zone: (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)


----------



## DarthCrap (Oct 12, 2012)

Screen name: DarthCrap
Time zone: BST (GMT+1), but will switch back to GMT sometime this month.
Expectation: Last place.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Oct 12, 2012)

ok made my own account so i can join 

mario kart 7 name- Ms. Unlucky


----------



## thegreatentropy (Oct 12, 2012)

mk7 nick: Adilso

time zone: (GMT -3:00) Brazil.

EDIT: My workplace informed me  yesterday that i'll need to work oct 20, so I'll not play at the tournament


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)

tenkai_2.0 said:


> ok made a 2nd account so i can join
> 
> mario kart 7 name- Ms. Unlucky




Sooo, what was keeping you from entering under your first username?


----------



## Presto99 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm Presto on my 3DS!
GMT -7:00 (Utah)
The prizes for this are really amazing; great job GBAtemp staff! 
Thanks for this, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## slide_away (Oct 12, 2012)

Mii Name: Derrin
Timezone: GMT + 1 (UK)
I'll try and keep up!


----------



## SpideyThompson (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm down. Or Up. Or side to side. Either way, i'm IN. Display name is JimmyKudo (I believe. I'll edit this if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure thats what it was)

edit: Oh yeah, same timezone as presto99. GMT -7:00 (Utah)


----------



## Swat (Oct 12, 2012)

I would like to participate in this tournament.

Name of my Mii: Swat
Timezone: GMT+1


----------



## superstarxalien1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Exactly how will we get the prizes if we get 1st/2nd/3rd?


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 12, 2012)

superstarxalien169 said:


> Exactly how will we get the prizes if we get 1st/2nd/3rd?


Staff will PM you and ask about the shipping address after the results are announced.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2012)

I MIGHT join the pre game playing, MAYBE.


----------



## thunder.echoes (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in.

Name: Jo
Time Zone: GMT-5 (USA-EST)


----------



## ekko25 (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to join.
Name: Ekko
Time Zone: GMT+2


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 13, 2012)

I wanna play! SN: ghosttype
timezone: Seoul  (GMT +9)


----------



## Arras (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, I already said I'm in, but my time zone is GMT+1. (CET)


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, are we doing just races or are you guys up for throwing a battle or two in there?


----------



## darkfire998 (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to join.
Can't wait 
3DS namearkFire

EDIT: Timezone:GMT+1


----------



## kevin1616 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to participate , My screen name is kevin1616


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

ahh men i wish


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Oct 13, 2012)

anyone want to race? ill be in the gbatemp community races.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well damn. I don't have a camera or anything that I could take a screenshot with. Count me out of this then. Good luck to all the fellow Tempers!


----------



## MrAwesome (Oct 13, 2012)

Please sign me up. My 3DS name is "Master HGQ"
Time zone eastern
see ya on the tracks


----------



## Mario_and_Luigi_All-Stars (Oct 13, 2012)

Name: Mario125
Timezone: GMT -5
How do you enter the race?


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Oct 13, 2012)

i hope i had a 3ds and MK7


----------



## Mario_and_Luigi_All-Stars (Oct 13, 2012)

My name is Mario125

I live in Canada


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Oct 14, 2012)

I will join too screen name is Michael


----------



## Chesty257 (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome.
Lucky me my only game for the 3DS right now is MK7 

Name's Belhenix


----------



## ssskyy (Oct 14, 2012)

I would like to race!!

Race name - jjjjetttt

Do I have to state my Time Zone?   If so, mine is: EST


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2012)

Display Name: Zerosuit

What is the date in EST? It's on bitches


----------



## lostupi (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in. 

Display Name: Tupii
Time zone: GMT-3


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 14, 2012)

Just letting everyone know, there will be TWO race times. That being said, I will probably be starting the first round later than announced. stay tuned for details.


----------



## robman60 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sign me up please!

Name: Robman60
Timezone: GMT


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh just realised I didn't leave my 3DS name 

Name: Paarish
Timezone: GMT


----------



## redwreck (Oct 14, 2012)

Sick!
Screen name: redwreck

EDIT: Timezone: GMT -5


----------



## felystar (Oct 14, 2012)

Please I want to participe!! My display name is "Felipe"


----------



## Sephiroth_FF7 (Oct 14, 2012)

Name : Sentmoraap
Time zone : GMT+2 until October 27, then GMT+1 (France)


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, my timezone is US EST.


----------



## furretfreak (Oct 14, 2012)

Count me in!
Name: Misaki
Time zone: GMT -8 hours (Los Angeles)

My MK7 racer name is either Misaki or Psycho.


----------



## flc (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm down for this

time zone GMT+10
mii name: Xbox 360


----------



## littleslayer15 (Oct 15, 2012)

I would like to join but something might come up so will it mess everything up if I say I will join but never show up?


----------



## Cosmic M (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds super fun, count me in.

Display name: Cosmic M


----------



## Nomorelosers09 (Oct 15, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea.
time zone :GMT -5
display name: Matt


----------



## Toniii (Oct 15, 2012)

Id like to enter
3DS name: Jarv
Time zone: GMT+1


----------



## TravixMan (Oct 15, 2012)

A Mario Kart 7 Tournament, huh?  I'll see what I can do here.

I'm Trevo's bro.  On the 3DS, my name is Travis.  Timezone: GMT -05:00 Eastern Time.

I hope to have alot of fun racing everyone!


----------



## beaujean (Oct 16, 2012)

Sign me up, I'm in PST (GMT-8) time zone.

My MK7 name is "Mnemosy" without quotes.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 16, 2012)

Count me in

Display Name: Desmond W.


----------



## Mario_and_Luigi_All-Stars (Oct 16, 2012)

TravixMan said:


> A Mario Kart 7 Tournament, huh?  I'll see what I can do here.
> 
> I'm Trevo's bro.  On the 3DS, my name is Travis.  Timezone: GMT -05:00 Eastern Time.
> 
> I hope to have alot of fun racing everyone!


how do you play in the race do you just go to the gbatemp races community to play


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2012)

littleslayer15 said:


> I would like to join but something might come up so will it mess everything up if I say I will join but never show up?


that's okay, you won't get banned for it 
Just sign up for it. If you don't come, you're just eliminated from the tournament, that's all


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love to join, except I lack a 3DS


----------



## TheKingOfMars (Oct 16, 2012)

Count me in!

3DS Name: KingOfMars


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in. 3DS name is Thomas. Eastern (Daylight) Time Zone, if it needs to be said.


----------



## VictorManuelLope (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm totally in. My 3DS name is Vicky


----------



## Tsuchy (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm interested  
3ds name Setonai


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a reminder, Registration closes tomorrow night!


----------



## Xuman (Oct 16, 2012)

Mario Kart 7 tournament? Don't mind if I do!

Time Zone EST

3DS Name Xuman (Same as GBATemp name)

But more importantly, Happy Birthday GBATemp


----------



## Kryzz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd like to enter
3DS name: Teacosy
Time zone: GMT


----------



## Piebe (Oct 16, 2012)

Am i still in time to join?
3DS name: Hamme
Time zone: CET


----------



## weaK_willO (Oct 16, 2012)

Time Zone- EST

Display Name- weaK_willO


----------



## Waynester727 (Oct 16, 2012)

Time Zone: EST
Display Name: Aaron


----------



## tury70 (Oct 16, 2012)

*I would like to participate the name is  Andrew515*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 16, 2012)

Timezone: EST
3DS name: Sonicslash


----------



## Smogen (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome ideas

Timezone: EST
3DS Name: Smogen


----------



## Trevo (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet.  my Bro's entering.  Anyways, I have a good question for you.  Are the rounds on sunday, if so, what time?  Because I usually go to church at 10 till about 1-1:30 Pm.  Would that conflict with the tournament?


----------



## Mario264 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sure, I'll join! 

3DS Name: Tooi 

Time Zone: GMT


----------



## Sety (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in.

3DS name: Sety.
Timezone: CST.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 17, 2012)

3DS name: carL
Timezone: Norther American EST


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 17, 2012)

I posted earlier... Just want to clarify that I'll change my name to QA94 and my timezone is Eastern Time.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG the time goes so fast.
3 Days left till the tournament


----------



## b2cool (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to participate
3ds: B2cool
Timezone:MTN


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if I need to say, but my timezone is EST if that info is needed now.


----------



## thegreatentropy (Oct 17, 2012)

My workplace informed me  yesterday that i'll need to work oct 20, so I'll not play at the tournament


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Oct 17, 2012)

I would love to participate!
Display Name: James
Timezone (if anyone cares): MST


----------



## xhale760 (Oct 17, 2012)

Count me in!
Using my sisters 3ds
Name : jenny

In game name is nolan


----------



## littleslayer15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Costello said:


> littleslayer15 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to join but something might come up so will it mess everything up if I say I will join but never show up?
> ...




Ok thanks


----------



## PINEapple3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds good!
3DS user: Jëãл™©


----------



## Strife89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ooooh, I'm definitely interested. I've been practicing a lot against online ghosts lately.

Display name: Strife89

Time zone is EST (GMT -4 with DST)

I will do my best to be online at the scheduled times, but I do not have Internet access at my house; I usually get online at my workplace.


----------



## marth17 (Oct 17, 2012)

let's do this! 
3ds name: Will


----------



## retyht (Oct 17, 2012)

country colombia
name: retyht

Thanks i`ll see you on the tracks.


----------



## serebii26129 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sign me as Freddy
Thanks


----------



## Spiritofpower (Oct 18, 2012)

Name: Spirit

I'll probably lose the first round, but this could be fun.


----------



## Sleet (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll join.
Name: xarth


----------



## MaverickHunterAs (Oct 18, 2012)

Gah, I just found out about this! It looks like I JUST missed the registration deadline, but I'll add my info just in case I can still be added in:

Name: AshPaulsen
Time zone: PST


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2012)

^ Yeah, I'll go ahead and add you. You were only late by 2 minutes.


As for everyone else,* REGISTRATION IS NOW CLOSED!*

I'll be closing this thread so I can go ahead and get everyone's info entered into the spreadsheet.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2012)

All entries have been counted! Any other entries past this point will be ignored. Registration is closed.

That being said, feel free to discuss the tournament here!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 18, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> All entries have been counted! Any other entries past this point will be ignored. Registration is closed.
> 
> That being said, feel free to discuss the tournament here!



Yay!

Btw how much registered for it?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > All entries have been counted! Any other entries past this point will be ignored. Registration is closed.
> ...



200 people altogether! This has been an awesome turnout. 

To all the lurkers that decided to register for this event, and completely new members, too, WELCOME! I hope to see you around the forums!

Here is the list of everyone I have on record. If your name is *NOT* here, please link me to the post of your registration info. (Hint: use ctrl-f to find your name)



Forstride
DaggerV
Pokefloote
TyBlood13
Andy26129
princefarzan
RodrigoDavy
GamerzHell9137
Koapa
Shugo Takahashi
klim28
Shiro09
Dter ic
Wizerzak
NakenFaerie
Arras
something15525
Eerpow
flygon12345
manaphy4ever
SteelLord
igloovortex
Intranet
Valwin
VinsonEsteban
JulieMarPolBandong
tuod
Terenigma
Janthran
tenkai
dudenator
Pablo3DS
Chubbo1793
moerik
Daidude
Punyman
Dark
DaDAM
Langin
Quietlyawesome94
Black-Ice
The Minecrafter
gordillo
Thanatos Telos
fodderstein
Dacvac
Cortador
Escape
Dark S.
potato3334
someonewhodied
Sheimi
Roxasorg13
FrozenIndignation
nico402
DChiuch
kaincram
Scott-105
vhan1088
manobon
Crofty
wimmi
Candido
KingAlex
Ace Overclocked
CyberTails
nixshadow
boof222
Lafungo
SirTempest
MKSpaceman
BlakAngel5
ALAKTORN
KingVamp
phalk
10_0ARMY
JinTrigger
xbry23
Torran
insrtnameplz
Skull87
adrian2040
chicodiesel
shadow1w2
Chewy9042
Paarish
Rillomaru
Silent Jay
SonikkuTheGreat
Lucajuve97
Dominesonic
WarioWare
FireGrey
pichichicr7
Sandylecuistot
Pichichci41
Shawn217
dr.dre
plushcardinal25
Chri
xPx
Dylaan
jonesyman
heavybassX
NicMDS
lazymarek
jmaster13
LJMarv1
GimaxP
kary86
deblon23
superyle99 -Dark Tip-
Weegee22
strk
Wrydryn
Retronix
NikeXTC
Koops6
0axis0
Zantigo
POEoeta.ndz
hyrule13
Sc4rFac3d
den120
Johnboy81918
James Bond117
Tonitonichopchop
padz
kevzor
Arnzero
Division X
7UR7L3
MarcoFumagalli
Shadz
PaulL.Russell
Shadow_Jolteon
PrimeTime 84
linuxunil
ManFranceGermany
benjicord
CMJordyPoo
soraguy
Mariosegafreak
Grippwe
DarthCrap
tenkai_2.0
Presto99
slide_away
SpideyThompson
Swat
thunder.echoes
ekko25
galaxykidgamma
darkfire998
kevil1616
MrAwesome
Mario_and_Luigi_All-Stars
kirbymaster101
Chesty257
ssskyy
Zerosuit connor
lostupi
robman60
redwreck
felystar
Sephiroth_FF7
furretfreak
flc
Cosmic M
Nomorelosers09
Tonii
TravixMan
beaujean
dgwilla
TheKingOfMars
FireEmblemGuy
VictorManuelLopez
Tsuchy
Xuman
Kryzz
Piebe
weaK_willO
Waynester727
tury70
Sonicslasher
Smogen
Mario264
Sety
Feels Good Man
b2cool
BloodWolfJW
xhale760
PINEapple3
Strife89
marth17
retyht
serebii26129
Spiritofpower
Sleet
MaverickHunterAsh


----------



## MaxMichaelHertli (Oct 18, 2012)

sounds good 
^^


----------



## Forstride (Oct 18, 2012)

Holy shit.  200?  Damn, that's a hell of a lot.  Looking forward to the tourney!


----------



## PaulL.Russell (Oct 18, 2012)

On the first page it says "your group assignments will be posted on Thursday 18th October" I assume that this means we will find
out who we will be racing against. Will the groups themselves be posted on this thread later today or will they be displayed elsewhere?


----------



## MaxMichaelHertli (Oct 18, 2012)

sounds good
-3DMaggi


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 18, 2012)

200 Players.
25 Groups.
2 Players go to the next round, that means..... 50 players.
And that means we have 2 players that don't have a group.
6x8=48
Does that mean 2 players are gonna go directly to Round 3?


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 18, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> 200 Players.
> 25 Groups.
> 2 Players go to the next round, that means..... 50 players.
> And that means we have 2 players that don't have a group.
> ...


Black-Ice officially claims auto entry


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 18, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> 200 Players.
> 25 Groups.
> 2 Players go to the next round, that means..... 50 players.
> And that means we have 2 players that don't have a group.
> ...


Here's an idea:

Split the 25 people that came 3rd into 5 groups (HCF of 25).
The winners of each group get placed into a race with the 2 'remainders' to form a group of 7.

Or:
Simply split the 50 winners into 10 groups of 5 players.


----------



## beaujean (Oct 18, 2012)

You could make 23 of the groups have 2 people pass through, and 2 of the groups only have 1 person pass through, leading to 48, 6 groups of 8, then top 3 of those, 3 groups of 18, then 2 groups where top 3 goes to finals and 1 group where top 2 goes to finals, for the last top 8. That would make it 4 rounds total. Qualifying, quarter, semi, and finals. Just an option, there may be better ways of going about this that are a little more fair on the groups.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Simply split the 50 winners into 10 groups of 5 players.


Don't do this, 5 player groups will unbalance the item distribution among places.


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 18, 2012)

hmmm.

We could just enter 56 byes and have the tourney work out fluidly in 2/8 people passing through each round.


----------



## LJMarv1 (Oct 18, 2012)

beaujean said:


> You could make 23 of the groups have 2 people pass through, and 2 of the groups only have 1 person pass through, leading to 48, 6 groups of 8



That would be pretty unfair for those 2 groups, everyone should have the same chance.


----------



## Kryzz (Oct 18, 2012)

10 groups of 5 sounds good to me. Also just to clarify it's definitely only going to be 1 GP per round? That doesn't sound like a lot, I think 2 or 3 GPs would better show the skill of the player


----------



## LJMarv1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kryzz said:


> 10 groups of 5 sounds good to me. Also just to clarify it's definitely only going to be 1 GP per round? That doesn't sound like a lot, I think 2 or 3 GPs would better show the skill of the player



I have to agree. Almost everyone could win a GP with a bit luck, but a tournament with those prizes should be more skillbased.


----------



## Rillomaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't wait for the assignments!


----------



## CyberTails (Oct 18, 2012)

Rillomaru said:


> Can't wait for the assignments!



Neither can I


----------



## linuxunil (Oct 19, 2012)

So, where is the list of groups?


----------



## Janthran (Oct 19, 2012)

Didn't know we were supposed to add our timezone.
I'm in PST.
and again my Mii name is Jan.


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 19, 2012)

oh right. My time zone is pacific time.


----------



## nixshadow (Oct 19, 2012)

Forgot my Time Zone as well:
PST, Small chance I can't play till the afternoon on Saturday, but don't plan according to me alone 

I have a feeling i'll be grouped with the above two.


----------



## Spiritofpower (Oct 19, 2012)

Assuming I need to post my time zone, it's CDT. Or, in case my information is wrong somewhere, it is 8:15-ish PM here.


----------



## techfreak101 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am so pumped! Lets do this!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 19, 2012)

The OP has been updated with the group Assignments. The race times will be set most likely tomorrow, in stone. The individual threads for each group has yet still been yet to be created, so stay tuned. Within that thread I will assign a community creator (the guy who has to create the community) For that community creator I will lay out very specific instructions for creating that community. If you fail to abide by these instructions, A new community creator will be assigned, the GP will be re-run, after you (the original community creator) are disqualified from the tourney. These threads are to organize and discuss the race, and to post the picture results of the race. You will have one hour to race the GP and post the results.

Everyone within a *set* will be racing at the same time. Meaning that there will be TWO race times total. 

If anyone has any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Devin (Oct 19, 2012)

Error in the first post pertaining to BBCode. In the "Rules! Yes there are rules." sentence there's the color BBCode listed.


----------



## macboy3000 (Oct 19, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> GamerzHell9137 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



You missed macboy3000 Post #154


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 19, 2012)

macboy3000 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > GamerzHell9137 said:
> ...



Took a bit of fiddling, but I managed to scrape together another group. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## BellaWoodhouse (Oct 19, 2012)

Ahh, crap. I thought registration ends on the 18th, oh well.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 19, 2012)

Why are there two sets? I don't understand it.


----------



## nixshadow (Oct 19, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Why are there two sets? I don't understand it.


Think of Tourney brackets.
They always break it in half, left and right side.

this is just what I assume.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 19, 2012)

nixshadow said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there two sets? I don't understand it.
> ...


Oh, I get it now. Thanks


----------



## Intranet (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't wait to find out what the time is for my set... Hopefully it doesn't conflict with when I work.


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2012)

Janthran said:


> nixshadow said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



that's not what this is *at all*

there are two sets of people due to time zones.
the first set will ALL play at one given time.
the second set will ALL play at another time.

it was too complicated to get everyone to play at the same time.


----------



## nixshadow (Oct 19, 2012)

Costello said:


> that's not what this is *at all*
> there are two sets of people due to time zones.


I feel so stupid


----------



## tuod (Oct 19, 2012)

Timing for set 2's kinda off for me (was hoping for set 1's) but we'll see...


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2012)

Manilla, Philippines SET 2 Time: 										Sun 17:00

(sunday, 5pm / 17:00) 
how is that "off" ? unless you have something personal to do, that would normally be a perfectly reasonable time to play


----------



## Intranet (Oct 19, 2012)

Costello said:


> Intranet said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to find out what the time is for my set... Hopefully it doesn't conflict with when I work.
> ...



Awesome! I'm in set 2 & the starting time is exactly an hour after I finish work, perfect timing. Thanks!


----------



## tuod (Oct 19, 2012)

Costello said:


> Manilla, Philippines SET 2 Time: 										Sun 17:00
> 
> (sunday, 5pm / 17:00)
> how is that "off" ? unless you have something personal to do, that would normally be a perfectly reasonable time to play


Yeah... For Set 2's time, I should either be at our local StreetPass event that starts 3PM at a venue with no wifi or at another event that's still tentative (no time set yet). For Set 1, surely, I'd just be at home playing games or sleeping.

Your assumption makes perfect sense though so thanks for thinking about it. I'll just see what I can do.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 19, 2012)

Group 7
MrAwesome
Feels Good Man
DaggerV
Pablo3DS
xbry23
10_0ARMY
SpideyThompson
Sheimi

Well, who is the leader of our group ?


----------



## LJMarv1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't wait for tomorrow.
Btw. what happens if someone gets disconnected?


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 19, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Group 7
> MrAwesome
> Feels Good Man
> DaggerV
> ...


The first name


----------



## insrtnameplz (Oct 19, 2012)

What happens if there's a tie for second place?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 19, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> > Group 7
> ...



No, I already discover my leader , thanks.


----------



## techfreak101 (Oct 19, 2012)

insrtnameplz said:


> What happens if there's a tie for second place?


probably a race between the two will take place, with first place getting 2nd and 2nd place 3rd in the standings


----------



## Trevo (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm confused,  does the tourney start at 12 Noon PST, or 10 AM, PST, which is 3:00 PM and 1:00 PM in EST?  and also,  is the tournament on sundays?


----------



## linuxunil (Oct 20, 2012)

thread time error?

The time thread says "12:00 AM PST" but the main topic says "10:00AM PST". can anyone please tell me the right time? Thanks!

thread time link: http://gbatemp.net/t...game-read-this/


----------



## beaujean (Oct 20, 2012)

LJMarv1 said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow.
> Btw. what happens if someone gets disconnected?


Event organizers, please answer this. Should we post in our group thread when this happens and let people know? It's sometimes not apparent for other people when someone disconnects because an NPC takes over for them once they dc.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello,

if you need a last minute player, I ll be glad to join the tourney


----------



## PJM (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like I didn't make the cut... My registration post is #114


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 20, 2012)

If you have not already, you need to read this ASAP.

http://gbatemp.net/topic/336449-lets-clear-up-a-few-things-read-this-asap/


----------



## MKSpaceman (Oct 20, 2012)

What time does this start for me? I'm in set 2, group 6. Also I can't find my community number.


----------



## MrAwesome (Oct 20, 2012)

Pablo3DS said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Pablo3DS said:
> ...


I'm the First Name and I'm extremely Confused. What's suppose to be going on here? I believe we're Suppose to start at 3p for those eastern but nothing is setup yet as to what we're suppose to expect.


----------



## kary86 (Oct 20, 2012)

hey I dont, get this... When should I race?
I dont know where I can find my ladder!

ok I have found this... private message


----------



## thunder.echoes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey All!

I just thought of this & maybe it was mentioned somewhere & I did not see it.

We should turn off our online status so other friends who are not part of the tournament cannot join us. 

edit: this can be done in the settings where you register friends or in settings in mk7 itself.


----------



## Trevo (Oct 20, 2012)

How do we take the screenshots?


----------



## LJMarv1 (Oct 20, 2012)

EDIT: wrong thread, I dont know how to delete a post in this forum


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 20, 2012)

so when is round 2?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 20, 2012)

Retro why don't you put the names of the Winners of Round 1 Set 1?


----------



## thunder.echoes (Oct 20, 2012)

WTF!???!!! I am locked out of my thread only to find you all raced again while i was trying to post the results of the first race & did not race in the second race. this is BS!!!!!

edit: the rules stated we were allowed an hour after the race to post results. well we started @ 3:18 pm EST or 12:18pm  PST & finished @ 3:40pm EST or 12:40pm PST so we had until 4:18 EST or 1:18 PST to post. I was already locked out & not included in the second race that was allowed.

Here is the rule: 5. *Everyone in your group is responsible for taking a screenshot of the cup results*. Be sure to post them in your group thread no later than 1 hour after the race start time. *Be aware that you only have a limited time to take the photo once the cup races are finished. You as an individual, and as a group are responsible for providing at least one screenshot. No excuses. Failing to provide a screenshot will disqualify your entire group.*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 20, 2012)

thunder.echoes said:


> WTF!???!!! I am locked out of my thread only to find you all raced again while i was trying to post the results of the first race & did not race in the second race. this is BS!!!!!
> 
> edit: the rules stated we were allowed an hour after the race to post results. well we started @ 3:18 pm EST or 12:18pm  PST & finished @ 3:40pm EST or 12:40pm PST so we had until 4:18 EST or 1:18 PST to post. I was already locked out & not included in the second race that was allowed.
> 
> Here is the rule: 5. *Everyone in your group is responsible for taking a screenshot of the cup results*. Be sure to post them in your group thread no later than 1 hour after the race start time. *Be aware that you only have a limited time to take the photo once the cup races are finished. You as an individual, and as a group are responsible for providing at least one screenshot. No excuses. Failing to provide a screenshot will disqualify your entire group.*



I made the call to let your group restart the GP, because of organizational issues. I even gave you guys a 15 minute extension. I'm truly sorry that you lost out, but my ruling still stands.


----------



## thunder.echoes (Oct 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> thunder.echoes said:
> 
> 
> > WTF!???!!! I am locked out of my thread only to find you all raced again while i was trying to post the results of the first race & did not race in the second race. this is BS!!!!!
> ...


*I remain in protest! You are not following your own rules! *
1)You made the call to allow a second race because someone apparently did not take off their online status & some unknown joined the race. Even after myself & pokefloote told everyone to set their onine status in the settings to NO.
2)The call was made @ 12:46 pm PST which was only 6 mins after the race stopped. That time was *supposed be for allowing us to post results* as we were given an hour after the race started to do so. That is what I was doing.
3)The thread for our group was locked before the hour was up for us to post. The first GP was only posted by: Dark, Sety & Pookefloote. The second GP was only posted by Pookefloote & Ronny.

The first GP was won by Dark & Sety. I see the second was won by them also. So I do congratulate them.

*Yet the race remains unfair & the call for it to stand is by no means justified! The organization that is lacking is in the judge*.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 20, 2012)

Gathering the race results now. I will post them up soon. Posted!



> Race results for Set 1​*Group 1*
> Torran and furretfreak
> 
> *Group 2*
> ...



Congrats to everyone going on to the next round! You earned it!
There was a little hitch in the giddyup for some groups, but everything went fairly smoothly in the end! 

Stay tuned for Set 2!


----------



## Cortador (Oct 21, 2012)

Dang it. I missed it.


----------



## techfreak101 (Oct 21, 2012)

After the second set races, when is the next set of races going to be (Unless you havent decided yet, that is)


----------



## NakedFaerie (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh damn. I just found out the race is already finished. 
I was away for the last 3 days and just got home.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 21, 2012)

@[member='TwinRetro']
I was upset about how my group (set 1 group 10) turned out, technically the GP that was counted was started by an *unauthorized* member *BEFORE* 12pm so when I (along with 2 others) got to the waiting screen on time for our 12:15 race but didn't get to race in the "actual" GP. We tried to restart, but that just ended up with Jantran and I racing 6 tracks with nobody else. It was a complete disaster. Even though there was no way for me to even try to win, I agree with your decision.

P.S. I know you already know about the whole situation, I just needed to blow off some steam about it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, for some it didn't go as smoothly as it should have, bot those things happen from time to time. The silver lining here is, I can promise this won't be our last tournament. It may be MK7 or another game entirely, but I plan on keeping this structure for future contests. Hopefully with a game with a bit more online structure.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Counter-Strike tournament


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 21, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Yeah, for some it didn't go as smoothly as it should have, bot those things happen from time to time. The silver lining here is, I can promise this won't be our last tournament. It may be MK7 or another game entirely, but I plan on keeping this structure for future contests. Hopefully with a game with a bit more online structure.


Just hope it stays on 3ds, as that is the only console I am going to buy new games for awhile...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, for some it didn't go as smoothly as it should have, bot those things happen from time to time. The silver lining here is, I can promise this won't be our last tournament. It may be MK7 or another game entirely, but I plan on keeping this structure for future contests. Hopefully with a game with a bit more online structure.
> ...



We are looking at some Free to Play PC options currently. Something that's free and what most any computer can play.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 21, 2012)

Tenkai AND Tenkai 2.0
O.o

Damn it Lunix ! 
@[member='tenkai']


----------



## Arras (Oct 21, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> TyBlood13 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


TF2? Too many F2P games become much easier if you pay/have played longer. (and not because of experience)


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 21, 2012)

Arras said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > TyBlood13 said:
> ...


LEAGUE
OF
LEGENDS!


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 21, 2012)

Arras said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > TyBlood13 said:
> ...


Except how would you choose a winner?


----------



## Arras (Oct 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Would be unfair for new players, Runes/buyable champions.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2012)

Neither. think simpler. (only hint I'm giving)


----------



## Forstride (Oct 21, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Neither. think simpler. (only hint I'm giving)


Draw My Thing?


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 21, 2012)

Minecraft tournament,
Yes.


----------



## Arras (Oct 21, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Neither. think simpler. (only hint I'm giving)


Highscore based Flash games once again?


----------



## Forstride (Oct 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Minecraft tournament,
> Yes.


He said free to play.  Not to mention, there wouldn't really be that many options aside from Race for Wool, or some other mini-games people have made up (Like Race for the Glowstone, where the first person to legitimately bring back a block of glowstone to the spawn point wins).

Besides, I'd automatically win, so no point in even trying.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 21, 2012)

Forstride said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Minecraft tournament,
> ...


I was thinking midnight survival hunger games, no shelter, you have to find and kill eachover at night, with all the creepers and such
;O;


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2012)

Winners of Set 2! Congratulations everyone!



> *Race results for Set 2*​*Group 1*
> Daidude
> kary86
> 
> ...



Round 2 will be next week, same time, same channel!


----------



## Langin (Oct 21, 2012)

This is fu'ed up, I've missed my race  I thought it was in the night not in the morning T_T


----------



## tenkai (Oct 21, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Tenkai AND Tenkai 2.0
> O.o
> 
> Damn it Lunix !
> @[member='tenkai']



Yeah me and my sis did great!
Also damn I wanted you to win in your group!
EDIT: Yes Eerpow won in his group!


----------



## Piebe (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems i am not the only one who is very disappointed with the tournament, i haven't played MK7 since last week fuck it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 29, 2012)

Round 2 will be postponed until the 10th of next month, due to recent events. I'm sorry for the inconvenience this may cause, but hey, at least you'll have this time to practice. Feel free to practice in the gbatemp practice community!


----------



## techfreak101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh few, thanks for not starting it this week. I'm going out of town.

See you all on the 10th


----------



## Weegee22 (Oct 30, 2012)

^


----------



## someonewhodied (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn. Now everyone gets more time to practice while I get more time to rust up while focusing on school ;~;


----------



## Kryzz (Nov 1, 2012)

Question... is there a rule against glitching? Kind of important right now

(I hope there is :x)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2012)

Kryzz said:


> Question... is there a rule against glitching? Kind of important right now
> 
> (I hope there is :x)


 

Unless there's a new one I'm unaware of,  all of the exploits are patched.

Even if they weren't, there's not much I can do about it unless the majority of the group reports the offender in question.


----------



## Kryzz (Nov 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Unless there's a new one I'm unaware of, all of the exploits are patched.
> 
> Even if they weren't, there's not much I can do about it unless the majority of the group reports the offender in question.


 
Yes there was a new one found just yesterday. Somewhere inbetween Wuhu Island Loop and Wuhu Mountain Loop in how much time it saves. Thats what made me ask.


----------



## johnboy81918 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kryzz said:


> Yes there was a new one found just yesterday. Somewhere inbetween Wuhu Island Loop and Wuhu Mountain Loop in how much time it saves. Thats what made me ask.


Even though it saves 14-15 seconds (over the entire 3 laps), it seems that you need an extremely small hitbox to make it work...so far, the only combos I know of that have successfully performed this glitch are Featherweight/Koopa Clown/(any tire but Monster/Red Monster), which makes it mostly irrelevant for online gameplay. Personally, I've not seen people using Featherweight/Koopa Clown online much, and I doubt people would change combo on the off chance of getting to do this one shortcut.

Obviously, this is just speculation on my part and could be completely wrong as people experiment further and get it to work with more combos, but at least for now I'd say it's mostly a non-issue.


----------



## Kryzz (Nov 2, 2012)

johnboy81918 said:


> Even though it saves 14-15 seconds (over the entire 3 laps), it seems that you need an extremely small hitbox to make it work...so far, the only combos I know of that have successfully performed this glitch are Featherweight/Koopa Clown/(any tire but Monster/Red Monster), which makes it mostly irrelevant for online gameplay. Personally, I've not seen people using Featherweight/Koopa Clown online much, and I doubt people would change combo on the off chance of getting to do this one shortcut.
> 
> Obviously, this is just speculation on my part and could be completely wrong as people experiment further and get it to work with more combos, but at least for now I'd say it's mostly a non-issue.


 
Imagine if it comes down to a 1v1 (most likely towards the end of the tournament) and your opponent picks that combo and spams rDC, and you have a combo that can't do it. If it gets picked so much as 2 or 3 times you're pretty much screwed..


----------



## Dork (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't even know if my power will be restored until then, thanks Sandy.


----------



## johnboy81918 (Nov 3, 2012)

Kryzz said:


> Imagine if it comes down to a 1v1 (most likely towards the end of the tournament) and your opponent picks that combo and spams rDC, and you have a combo that can't do it. If it gets picked so much as 2 or 3 times you're pretty much screwed..


You're right that it is a possibility (a slim one, but it exists nonetheless). I was more just playing devil's advocate, personally I think it should be disallowed as well.

Also, some asshole found another combo possibility for it (a decent featherweight combo for actual gameplay...)


----------



## POEoeta.ndz (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, sorry but we could postpone the races of the group that will run in next week?
is that Friday-Saturday and Sunday full-time job, I would like to know if my opponents do not mind to postpone the races, even if Monday goes well for them!
GRAZIE!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2012)

Thread stickied for greater visibilty.

And no, I'm sorry, we have postponed the tourney enough as it is. It cannot be postponed any further.


----------



## johnboy81918 (Nov 8, 2012)

Can we get a ruling on whether or not the newly found Daisy Cruiser glitch is allowed?

Also, what's the easiest way to get into the irc room? I noticed the direct link wasn't working (from the thread in the MK7 tourney forum).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

In light of that new exploit, one that looks like could be done rather easily, Daisy Cruiser is off limits. Anyone picking Daisy Cruiser will be disqualified from this round and any round until the end of the tourney. This will also be specified in the group threads, so there should be no excuses for not knowing this new rule.


----------



## johnboy81918 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, Daisy Cruiser itself doesn't have to be banned, does it? As long as no one is using the shortcut, it should still be fine to play normally 

Is the IRC still active?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

johnboy81918 said:


> Well, Daisy Cruiser itself doesn't have to be banned, does it? As long as no one is using the shortcut, it should still be fine to play normally
> 
> Is the IRC still active?


 
There would be no way for me to police who does and does not use the exploit, so banning the track altogether is the best option.

And yes, IRC is still up.


----------



## johnboy81918 (Nov 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> There would be no way for me to police who does and does not use the exploit, so banning the track altogether is the best option.
> 
> And yes, IRC is still up.


I know in my first round, most of us were picking random every time, and I would expect that trend to continue. If Daisy Cruiser comes up, I think it's easiest to leave it up to the players to call out anyone who uses it, then just disqualify that participant. It's no different than how Maka Wuhu, Wuhu Loop, and Bowser Castle 1 were, pre-patch...it's pretty obvious if anyone uses it, so if all players point out someone using it, then the matter should be settled.

What is the server for IRC, and what is the main channel?


----------



## bradzx (Nov 8, 2012)

I do really want to join it but no thank.  It is really nice prize you have there but I don't want my mom get freak out or mad at me cuz I am addicts to get game.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 8, 2012)

I would participate in the MK7 event despite the fact that I don't have MK7 on my 3DS and, my display name could be my real name. I'll go check my 3DS now and edit this post if it is my real name. I'm also saving up for some Flashcards and stuff for my 3DS so yeah! Wish I could participate but, might have to wait next year or so!

EDIT: Looked at my 3DS' user profile settings and my real name isn't being displayed. Also, since it's getting close to the end of the year, will the MK7 tournament end soon?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2012)

Registration has already ended. you missed the boat.


----------



## Romruto (Nov 8, 2012)

lol damn! I wanted to do a MK7 tournament race... Been out of the internet loop for soooooo long and it's been forever for me to be on GBATemp lol, oh well. Hope there is a next time I guess. I'm not gonna say I'm amazing at MK7 but I play at my best. 3 Stars baby!


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2012)

This boat sailed a loooong time ago.


----------



## POEoeta.ndz (Nov 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Thread stickied for greater visibilty.
> 
> And no, I'm sorry, we have postponed the tourney enough as it is. It cannot be postponed any further.


 
then I will retire, because I work full-time throughout the weekend,
Bye


----------



## RocketRobz (Nov 8, 2012)

Ugh, I don't have Mario Kart 7...


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 10, 2012)

I wish i could join if i had a 3DS and MK 7 :/ I'm a good drifter.


----------



## Sop (Nov 10, 2012)

ARGH

I am so good at Mario Kart DS -.-

AND I WANT A 3DS SO MUCH


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 10, 2012)

And with 15 minutes to spare, the first half of round 2 is in the bag. Congrats to everyone who moved on!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 11, 2012)

Gosh dang it. Why don't I have MK7? All I want is that fancy GBAtemp edition DSTwo...


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it too late to join ?? Those prizes sound nice


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 11, 2012)

3bbb7 said:


> Is it too late to join ?? Those prizes sound nice


 
Way too late. The semi-finals are next week.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Nov 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Way too late. The semi-finals are next week.


should've joined when I read it the first time. Oh well.


----------



## TheZander (Nov 11, 2012)

I remember doing Mario Kart tournaments online, back in the SNES days. It was dial up speeds but it sure was fun.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 11, 2012)

TheZander said:


> I remember doing Mario Kart tournaments online, back in the SNES days. It was dial up speeds but it sure was fun.


 
The XBAND was pretty cool, but by todays standards, the service plan was bullshit.



> The XBAND modem was widely available at Blockbuster Video branches during its time. Two pricing plans were available. One had a monthly fee of $4.95 and allowed the user to connect to the service up to 50 times a month with each additional connection costing 15 cents. The other had a monthly fee of $9.95 and granted the subscriber an unlimited number of connections per month. Activities that consumed a player's monthly allowance of connections included dialing in to the XBAND service for matchmaking, downloading mail (called "XMAIL"), and downloading the daily edition of the two XBAND newsletters, one containing generic news and the other containing platform-specific information such as leaderboards and contest announcements. Players were also assessed a fee of $3.95/hour for connecting to opponents outside their local calling area; player-to-player connections inside their local calling area were free.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 11, 2012)

And Set 2 of Round 2 is complete. That concludes Round 2 of the Mario Kart 7 tourney! Semi-finals will be held next week at the same times for each group!

I will be putting the results on the OP of this thread in the morning. For you you can look here to see the results!

http://gbatemp.net/forums/mario-kart-7-tournament.246/

Reminder: Next week will be the *LAST ROUND* that will have separate times! There will be one group for each set, and the week after, the final four will duke it out in *one final race*!


----------



## duffjr (Nov 12, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> The XBAND was pretty cool, but by todays standards, the service plan was bullshit.


 
XBand2 was recreated about a year ago.  I don't think it has the member support, but it has enough for the casual gamer.  Their website that has the link to the program seems to be down, but I could upload a copy of the program assuming the server is still running.

We also have a small online league for SMK players and a few other popular SNES games, both for beginners and mid-high level players.  A lot of us play in the SMK Championships in France each year as well.  Our site is www.snesot.com.  Check it out and leave a comment if you're interested.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 13, 2012)

Race dates and times have been updated for Round 3!

Group assignments are also posted, but group threads will be posted closer to the race date.


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gosh... I can't wait for the next tourny. And the prizes are too good to pass on.


----------



## someonewhodied (Nov 13, 2012)

I've gotten MUCH further than I deserve already. Hopefully my luck keeps coming into play and I win something, since my (lack of) skill has had nothing to do with how far I've come so far.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2012)

Finals Group assignment, Semifinals results and Finals race time is live!

Good luck on the final stretch everyone!


----------



## thunder.echoes (Nov 19, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Finals Group assignment, Semifinals results and Finals race time is live!
> 
> Good luck on the final stretch everyone!


 
So where are the Final Results please?


----------



## thunder.echoes (Nov 19, 2012)

thunder.echoes said:


> So where are the Final Results please?


 
Never mind I see the finals are not done yet.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 19, 2012)

*Starts a organized ransom of the grand prize given to the tournament winner*


----------



## Weegee22 (Nov 20, 2012)

The final is this saturday at 12 PM PST, then, you can find the result of the final lol.

See you this saturday and GL!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 24, 2012)

Time has been changed to 11:30 PM PST by unanimous decision.


----------



## WarioWare (Nov 24, 2012)

Congratulations to Marv, he was the best. Really Fast!

GGs also everyone in the finals. This was a very cool tournament. It was fun.


----------



## andy26129 (Nov 24, 2012)

WarioWare said:


> Congratulations to Marv, he was the best. Really Fast!
> 
> GGs also everyone in the finals. This was a very cool tournament. It was fun.


It was extremely fun, if you guys were in my shoes during the final you guys would have thought youve been in Alaska. Shaking like youve never shaked before...lol. Glad I joined, met many great racers and hope GbaTemp has one again.


----------

